# St. Corona the Patroness of Plagues and Pandemics



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

I just came across this Saint who was unknown to me. But how it would all fall into place.

​
Wiki is suspiciously vague about Victor and Corona.

The "Patron Saint of:" box here is suspiciously empty as well. Why would that be?


Looks like she is suspended on a cross between two poles which seem to have to do with plenty by cornucopia and life as represented by grapevine?
Either the sun has a schizophrenic problem or is venerated in a plethora of guises.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-03-21 14:04:53Reaction Score: 5


Wow! Look at this wiki:

*Veneration*Victor and Corona's memorial day _*is 24 November..*_ (11 November in the Orthodox Church calendar). Their feast day is *14 May*. Outside the town of Feltre on the slopes of Mount Miesna is the church of SS. Vittore e Corona, erected by the Crusaders from Feltre after the First Crusade.

Corona is especially venerated in Austria and eastern *Bavaria*. She is invoked in connection with superstitions* involving money, such as gambling or treasure hunting.*

-_But later, South China Morning Post reported that the first confirmed Covid-19 case could be traced back to 17 November 2019. according to Chinese government documents._
Watch out for May 14th
-Bavaria. Illuminati

Frederick Trump was a German–American businessman and the patriarch of the Trump family. Born in Kallstadt, in the Kingdom of Bavaria, he emigrated to the United States at the age of 16 and started working as a barber.

-money, gambling, treasure hunting


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-03-21 14:42:49Reaction Score: 1


It seems that those saints come in darn handy and there seem to be sufficient around for the ailments of the needy.

The Catholic Sun media outlet provides a prayer that one only has to repeat for nine days. I presume that this is offered as alternative to the poison-tag combo.

Here comes the sun.... here comes the sun... and I say... it's alright.......


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-03-21 16:55:43Reaction Score: 5


In reference to the title, "_St. Corona the Patroness of Plagues and Pandemics._"

What connects this St. Corona with plagues and pandemics other than the name?

_Here_ it says that St. Corona is the patron saint of treasure hunters.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-21 18:12:16Reaction Score: 1


Sweet. She shall help me on my journey to freedom to the very depths of my being.
Yea, oh Corona, bathe us in your revealing light!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-03-21 20:30:27Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> In reference to the title, "_St. Corona the Patroness of Plagues and Pandemics._"
> 
> What connects this St. Corona with plagues and pandemics other than the name?
> 
> _Here_ it says that St. Corona is the patron saint of treasure hunters.


I think it’s cabal code speak for getting treasure. Links to Trump (gambling) that way, unfortunately, too. What crossed my mind was what does treasure hunting have to do with the supposed  ‘Saints story of sacrifice’?


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-03-22 04:36:15Reaction Score: 1




> What connects this St. Corona with plagues and pandemics other than the name?


Asking questions is always the right path. Ask yourself maybe what we are told why this saint came to be. Has very little to to with anything attributed to her as pointed out by _@Red Bird_. Sources are vague and only some refer to pandemics and plagues (including the source to a prayer by a bishop).

Think also of all the halo's or corona's depicted personages in biblical lore. Do with it as you pleased. 

Adding in the first video material posted on the the connection between northern Italy and the pandemic and this saint, the corona australis and borealis etc. The connecting dots appear in my wonky worldview.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-03-22 04:40:30Reaction Score: 1


That's why I was asking. I don't know. There are _a lot of Coronas out there_.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PairAllelesDate: 2020-03-22 06:49:25Reaction Score: 3


Corona Australis is a small constellation in Sagittarius which is where Mars, Jupiter, Saturn and Pluto are currently


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-22 13:30:21Reaction Score: 3


Or, funny enough in the MOVIES, we have Columbia... And Universal which has a rotating globe earth surrounded by a corona...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-03-24 01:38:01Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Wow! Look at this wiki:
> 
> *Veneration*Victor and Corona's memorial day _*is 24 November..*_ (11 November in the Orthodox Church calendar). Their feast day is *14 May*. Outside the town of Feltre on the slopes of Mount Miesna is the church of SS. Vittore e Corona, erected by the Crusaders from Feltre after the First Crusade.
> 
> ...


Replying to myself  there’s going to be a comet in May...

also
_The global event, set to take place at the Vatican on _*May 14, 2020,*_ is themed ‘Reinventing the Global Educational Alliance,'” reports __LifeSiteNews__. “The Pope is inviting representatives of the main religions, international organizations and various humanitarian institutions, as well as key figures from the world of politics, economics and academia, and prominent athletes, scientists and sociologists to sign a ‘Global Pact on Education’ so as to ‘hand on to younger generations a united and fraternal common home.'”
Pope Francis Invites Political Leaders To Sign ‘Global Pact’_


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-03-24 13:03:13Reaction Score: 0


I loved the desperate look on the face of the FEMA guy as if he was about to crap his pants. With no alleviation for the full duration of the video. Speaks volumes to me.


----------

